# Wuff Type Things



## WuffTypeThings (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey people,

i hope you're all well

i'm kinda new and just starting with the whole comic thing,
to be honest i am doing this purely for myself and its what makes me laugh. i may not have the best sense of humor, so don't worry if you don't get it.

but at some point if i get enough good feedback and more than anything else experience i may actually do it as a web comic thingy 

Well i don't want to take up alot of your time, i have uploaded what little i have done to my user page

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wufftype/

drop by if you have some time to spare

take care

Luv

WT


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 12, 2009)

Jolly good, chap! Care for a spot of tea?


----------



## WuffTypeThings (Mar 13, 2009)

aye but better if ya had a dram o whiskey


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 13, 2009)

What the fuck is a "wuff" sounds like something a dude smashed out of his brains would say.


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 15, 2009)

Maybe... woof?


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice WTT.  Faved.


----------

